# Problems with wifi?



## digitsix (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone else having issues where wifi will just stop working (no internet connection but still connected?).

I had no problems on my home router last night but at work today its happened twice where I had to phiscally restart wifi to get the internet to work again.


----------



## friedsonjm (Jun 17, 2012)

Mine stops working in 'sleep,' even though I've set the advanced option to 'always on.'


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

A little off topic but my galaxy nexus does the same thing. Seems like an ics/jb issue.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------

